# Wheels



## Greg (Aug 9, 2004)

What do you drive? For me it's a 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport. I traded in my 2000 Stratus for a new Grand Cherokee for my wife and "inherited" the old Cherokee. I love driving it full time now. It's been a great ski machine too.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 9, 2004)

2002 Subaru Impreza WRX wagon.  Practical meets Zooooom.


----------



## Joshua B (Aug 9, 2004)

*1997 Honda Civic coupe*
AEM Cold Air Intake V2
5Zigen Fireball cat-back exhaust


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 11, 2004)

The "family car" is a 2002 Chrysler PT Cruiser.  5-speed, Inferno Red (Chrysler's color name, not mine), no modifications but I would die for a turbo.  I *still* catch people looking at it wherever I go, other Cruiser owners wave at you in traffic (kind of like a secret society thing), and little kids all say "Wow, that car looks cool." 8) 

My everyday driver is a 1999 Ford F250 light duty extended cab pickup provided by the company.  It's only 2wd, it's black (which is a b$%^ch to keep clean), and they keep giving me a hand-me-down.  But heck it's someone else's dime, so who am I to complain.  I was driving a 1997 model last year that had 230,000 miles when I turned it in.  My current ride has 202,000 miles but still going strong.  If I can keep it another two years I should be able to squeeze 300,000 out of it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 11, 2004)

1997 Saturn SL1.  We get 40 miles per gallon!


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 11, 2004)

Unreal luck - my new job comes with a company car.  Go figure.  I thought those days were over.  They just bought (actually leased) me a 2004 Nissan Altima.  Picked it up with 80 miles on the odometer......


----------



## skican (Aug 11, 2004)

My baby is a 1997 SHO (Ford Taurus) black screamer. I just had quite a bit of work done to her. New flowmaster exhaust system and she goes in for a new paint job this week. I like speed go figure. 
I also have a 2000 4WD Chevy Blazer and a Ford F150 XLT w/ plow to plow myself out in the winter. New driveway is 1/4 mile long so it was a must. 

Any other SHO nuts out there? :beer:


----------



## Stephen (Aug 11, 2004)

I drive a 2000 Toyota Corolla. Still getting close to 40 mpg, and I'm about to turn 100K.

My wife drives a 96 Dodge Grand Caravan. That is, she did until last week when a car pulled in front of her from a side street. My wife (and the kids) hit the other car head on at about 25 mph. The front of the van hit the other car's driver side door. The side airbag went off in the other car. 

No one in our van was hurt, the other driver has a bruised rib but she's ok. She was cited for failure to yield, but says my wife ran through a red light. This red light is a block away (approx 300 yards) and not viewable from the intersection. The officer said (before giving her the citation) that her story indicates my wife would have been travelling through downtown Dover, at 5pm. in rush hour traffic, at over 80 mph. If that were the case, she wouldn't be around to tell us about it.

Over $2600 worth of damage to the van, including the radiator and the A/C compressor. Van still runs, just no long trips. Her insurance is holding up payment, since she's contesting that she's totally at fault. So... we have some transportation woes for the next few weeks.

Perhaps TMI, but part of the reason why I haven't been around much.

-Stephen


----------



## hammer (Aug 11, 2004)

1998 Subaru Legacy Outback with 90K miles
2001 Toyota Highlander with 60K miles

Mileage on both vehicles is a bit on the high side because they are both used for 20 - 25 mile commutes to work.  AWD is a must for us because we have to get home on time in the afternoons to pick up kids, which can be a real challenge in the winter when a snowstorm hits.

Unfortunately, every time I've owned a US-make vehicle they've been nothing but trouble...


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2004)

My 2000 Cherokee has almost 80K, and I just realized that I have only four payments left! Woohoo! 8)


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 11, 2004)

2002 Hyundai Elantra   Grey with 37k miles on it.   only 5 payments left!
1995 Saturn SC1      Black-gold with 105K miles on it.

The Saturn was a fantastic car in the mid 90's but then they began to way overprice themselves.   That's why we have the Elantra.   Not much difference between the two except for I got a little better MPG with the Saturn.

Niether however came with the Side passenger ejection feature that I crave when you have those side-seat drivers.    

Tough Luck Stephen.  Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 11, 2004)

2003 Outback Wagon. A fine, safe ride on the highway to work every day, comfortable on the long drives to the north (getting 26mpg), and tons of gear room in the back.

Even has an AlpineZone sticker on the side!


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Even has an AlpineZone sticker on the side!


I can vouch for that. And a TiVo sticker!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 11, 2004)

> And a TiVo sticker



Yes, I'm a geek!
 8)


----------

